# tenshinkal aikido



## drummingman (Feb 4, 2007)

tenshinkai is what i ment.does anyone take this style of aikido? if so what do you think of it? if not does anyone know anything about this style? what is it about this style that sets it apart from the others?


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Isn't Tenshin what Seagal teaches?  I'll do a quick search and find out.
OK, I did a quick google and found a good deal of stuff on tenshin.  It is, indeed, the style that Seagal Sensei teaches.
http://www.tenshindojo.com/


----------



## drummingman (Feb 4, 2007)

i did a search and found this http://www.tenshinkai.com/
it says that its a style by phong thong dang.


----------



## drummingman (Feb 5, 2007)

so does anyone know much about this style? does it focus on practical self defense?
i ask these questions because there is a teacher of this style in my area.


----------



## drummingman (Feb 11, 2007)

well if no one has taken this style have you had any friends that have that told you about their experience?
like i said,the reason why im so interested in this style is because there is a teacher near my house.
i wrote the had teacher of this style and someone in the organization wrote me back and told me that if i am looking for a self defense style that akikdo might not be what im looking for.but i know that some styles of aikido are good for self defense.and i also figure that even in styles in aikido that don't focus on self defense that there are still some teachers in those styles that are self defense based.


----------



## Yari (Feb 12, 2007)

Give it a shoot. Most schools let you try for free, and even if you had to pay 10 $ to try that is cheap to find out if it's something for you.

/Yari


----------



## drummingman (Feb 25, 2007)

i hope to give it a go soon.i have to wait for my foot to heal up still (i sprung it).but after that i hope to start up.


----------

